# motor for honey extractor



## fredglad (24 Sep 2010)

I have bought a manual honey extractor but it is such hard work and doesn't get all the honey out. So I need a motor to drive it. Does anyone know what kind and size of motor I will need?


----------



## Harbo (24 Sep 2010)

What about an old washing machine motor?


Rod


----------



## fredglad (24 Sep 2010)

We tried an electric drill, but it was smoking and almost burnt out. Something to do with torque and gearing.


----------



## misterfish (25 Sep 2010)

Can you post a link to or photos of the extractor so that we can actually see what it is that needs to be motorised. I built an apple shredder a while ago that uses a 1/3 hp motor with a drive belt/pulleys reduces the rotation speed by about 3:1. It has to be started with no apples and once going introduce the fruit otherwise it is quite possible to stall. In your case I'm assuming it has to be loaded and then started which puts an initial high load on any motor.

Misterfish


----------



## fredglad (25 Sep 2010)

I have just come back from taking my husband to hospital--nothing serious, so I will post link in a while. The extractor was empty when the drill smoked. You are right. It will have to start from a full load, slowly and then speed up.
Joan


----------



## Blister (25 Sep 2010)

You could use a drill like this :lol: 

1259 watts variable speed , ,powerful , and cheap :lol: 


http://www.screwfix.com/prods/88854/Pow ... Plus-Drill


:wink:


----------



## fredglad (25 Sep 2010)

Here's the link to the extractor.
http://www.beechwoodbees.co.uk/honey-ex ... frame.html
Joan


----------



## fredglad (25 Sep 2010)

And the link to the gearing in the machine.
Joan


----------



## fredglad (25 Sep 2010)

sorry I forgot to paste it. Here it is.
http://www.beechwoodbees.co.uk/honey-ex ... frame.html
Joan


----------



## Hivenhoe (2 Oct 2010)

fredglad":3eap4l4m said:


> sorry I forgot to paste it. Here it is.
> http://www.beechwoodbees.co.uk/honey-ex ... frame.html
> Joan



Have you tried the bee keep forums?

Pics from this ebay 9 framer may help http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/9-frame-motorised ... ee_Keeping


----------



## fredglad (2 Oct 2010)

Not yet, but someone mentioned using a Kenwood chef motor or a washing machine motor. I am waiting for a beekeeper to ring me about how he attached a kenwood chef motor to a manual extractor. But I have been waiting for over a week for a call.


----------



## dickm (2 Oct 2010)

Well, going back to first principles, suppose that a person can operate at about 1/3 horsepower continuously, if you reckon it's hard work operating the extractor by hand, that probably gives you an indication of what power is required.
Next step, what number of revs per minute do you need to turn the handle to get effective extraction>
So..... if you can get a 1/2 hp cap start motor, mount that somewhere on the lid and fit it, and the extractor shaft with pulleys that will gear down the motor speed (off the rating plate) to the handle speed.

Simples - or then again, possibly not............ :?


----------



## region2 (23 Apr 2011)

I'm thinking of buying one of these extractors - what do you think of them?

R2


----------



## miles_hot (26 Apr 2011)

three phase would give you some torque   

Might me hard to keep pace with it though 

Miles


----------



## Digit (26 Apr 2011)

A series wound DC motor would be my choice, max torque and no gearing required.

Roy.


----------



## Tusses (26 Apr 2011)

what about a converted bicycle on a stand ? run it off the back wheel ?


----------



## marcros (27 Apr 2011)

fredglad":3rqvz5uw said:


> I have bought a manual honey extractor but it is such hard work and doesn't get all the honey out. So I need a motor to drive it. Does anyone know what kind and size of motor I will need?



Whatever you use, you will need to be able to vary the speed, or you will blow the frames if you start too quickly.

If you have a look on the Thornes website, they sell moorised extractors, amd probably the motors to convert manual ones. You should be able to get an idea of the spec if nothing else.

HTH
Mark


----------

